# Eigenen Webserver einrichten



## ParadiseCity (18. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen!

ich hab ne frage, und zwar, was muss ich wie konfigurieren, um meinen pc als webserver einzurichten? (hab auch nen netgear router)

also was muss ich jetzt machen, damit dann jemand meine sites aufrufen kann


----------



## aquasonic (18. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich nur beim Router ein Port Forwarding (Port 80) auf deinen Webserver machen. Die Benutzer von aussen können dann via IP deines Routers auf Port 80 (http) zugreifen. Du kannst das im Router-Setup problemlos einstellen...


----------



## gothic ghost (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> [was muss ich wie konfigurieren, um meinen pc als webserver einzurichten? (hab auch nen netgear router)


also, jetzt steht deine Frage 4 Zeilen unter einem Link, der zumindest in die Nähe deiner Frage kommt 
Wie heißt es doch so schön
wer suchet der findet,   und wer nicht sucht dem wird trotzdem aufgetan
sprach jener und verschwand auf nimmer wieder_sehen. ;-)


----------



## ParadiseCity (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Eigentlich nur beim Router ein Port Forwarding (Port 80) auf deinen Webserver machen. Die Benutzer von aussen können dann via IP deines Routers auf Port 80 (http) zugreifen. Du kannst das im Router-Setup problemlos einstellen... *


echt? mehr ist das nicht? - lässig, muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren....  

@gothic ghost: ja sorry, tut mir leid


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

:-( :-( äähm funktioniert nicht so wie aquasonic gesagt hat.

hab auf meinem router port forwarding von port 80 auf den 'webserver' gemacht. 
dann hab ich die ip eingegeben und.....nichts.....


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Mai 2004)

äähm funktioniert nicht so wie aquasonic gesagt hat. 
dann hab ich die ip eingegeben

dein Fazit ist *nichts

Toll, und wer bitte schön kann mit solchen Infos was anfangen !?*


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

hab geschrieben was ich getan habe (und das war das was aquasonic gepostet hat  )

und dann hab ich noch geschrieben, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.....


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *und dann hab ich noch geschrieben, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.....
> *


Just dies ist das Problem. "Geht nicht" ist keine wirklich präzise Fehlerbeschreibungund führt dazu, dass die anderen Leute raten müssen, was sich meist nicht sonderlich gut auf deren Laune auswirkt. 

Das mit der Laune lässt sich übrigens auch anwenden auf den übermäßigen Gebrauch von Smilies und fehlende Groß-/Kleinschreibung.


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

wie wenn das mit der groß und kleinschreibung nicht egal wäre 

Aber egal!
Wie gesagt: Ich habe das gemacht, was Aquasonic gesagt hat und dann ist eben genau das passiert wie vorher auch - NICHTS  

"Server nicht gefunden: Die Seite kann nicht angezeit werden....."


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2004)

Meine Herren, du sagst ja nichtmal, ob du den Server überhaupt erreichen kannst, oder nur Leute von außen nicht über deine Internet IP. Wenn du selber es getestet hast, indem du deine InternetIP eingegeben hast, ist es nochmal eine andere Situation und geht sowieso nicht.

Also: Infos fehlen und nein das mit der Groß- / Kleinschreibung ist nicht egal.


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

also 1.)
Weder ich, noch jemand anderer kommt auf die Seite(Überall die selbe Meldung [Server nicht gefunden....])

und 2.) Warum ist das mit der Groß- / Kleinschreibung nicht egal?


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *also 1.)
> Weder ich, noch jemand anderer kommt auf die Seite(Überall die selbe Meldung [Server nicht gefunden....])*


Hast du den Server gestartet und mal localhost als Adresse im Browser eingegeben?



> *und 2.) Warum ist das mit der Groß- / Kleinschreibung nicht egal? *


Auf die harte Tour: Weil ich das sage  
Auf die einfühlsame: Weil es in unseren Regeln und den roten Kästen steht.


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Hast du den Server gestartet und mal localhost als Adresse im Browser eingegeben? *


OK, sorry, wenn ich auf localhost gehe funktioniert es bei mir....



> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Auf die harte Tour: Weil ich das sage
> Auf die einfühlsame: Weil es in unseren Regeln und den roten Kästen steht. *


OK, sehe ich auch, dass das im roten Kästchen steht - Begründung ist das aber trotzdem keine....
Ich meine, warum diese Regel


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *OK, sorry, wenn ich auf localhost gehe funktioniert es bei mir....*


Sprich, du hast kein Problem mehr mit dem Server sondern mit deinen Router Einstellungen. Dafür bist du hier aber im falschen Forum (Webserver Forum passt nicht wirklich). 




> *OK, sehe ich auch, dass das im roten Kästchen steht - Begründung ist das aber trotzdem keine....
> Ich meine, warum diese Regel *


Das Thema wurde oft genug diskutiert und bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterung. Man hält sich dran, oder sucht sich ein anderes Forum, so einfach ist das.


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Sprich, du hast kein Problem mehr mit dem Server sondern mit deinen Router Einstellungen. Dafür bist du hier aber im falschen Forum (Webserver Forum passt nicht wirklich). *


Tja, soll ich jetzt deswegen wieder einen neuen Thread aufmachen oder wie?
Wo ich doch schon mal da bin.....Gibts da nicht mehr Tips? Egal....ich suche einfach weiter....



> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Das Thema wurde oft genug diskutiert und bedarf keiner weiteren Erläuterung. Man hält sich dran, oder sucht sich ein anderes Forum, so einfach ist das.  *


admin´s


----------



## JohannesR (19. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *admin´s   *


Und Mods... 
Und Regeln, an die Du dich einfach halten solltest, wenn Du hier weiter verweilen möchtest.

Tim, ich beneide dich um deine Geduld!


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte ja nicht lästig sein. Mich hätts nur interessiert, was das für einen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt alles klein schreibt oder ob man die Groß- / Kleinschreibung beachtet....


----------



## JohannesR (19. Mai 2004)

Ganz kurz: Es behindert den Lesefluss. Es sieht einfach zum kotzen aus, wenn ein ganzer Text ohne Satzzeichen und unter völliger missachtung der Groß- und Kleinschreibung kreiert worden ist. Man merkt, dass der Autor sein Gegenüber nicht allzusehr achtet. Wenn ihr euch Mühe gebt, eure Beträge ordentlich zu verfassen sind alle froh und ihr müsst keine Angst um eure Accounts haben.
Wenn Dir die Erklärung nicht reicht lies Dir diesen Tread durch.


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

Ok, lassen wir das mal - ich halt mich einfach dran  

Zurück zum Problem.....
Ich habs versucht, so wie aquasonic beschrieben hat, bei meinem Router ein PortForwarding von Port 80 auf den werdenden Webserver zu machen; auf dem Rechner läuft WXP PRO SP1; Apache; PHP; MYSQL; (und ein paar andere nicht relevante progs...)

Muss ich dann auf dem Webserver auch noch irgendwelche Einstellungen machen?


----------



## Tim C. (25. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Muss ich dann auf dem Webserver auch noch irgendwelche Einstellungen machen? *


In der httpd.conf sollte schon eingestellt sein, dass der Server auf Port 80 laufen soll, sonst bringt dir das Forwarding wenig, wenn du ihn auf irgendwelchen exotischen Ports laufen lässt.


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. Mai 2004)

Hab nachgeschaut - Müsste eigentlich auf Port 80 sein.


----------



## ParadiseCity (26. Mai 2004)

....und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht  

Immer noch der selbe Fehler "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden...."


----------



## gothic ghost (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Hab nachgeschaut - Müsste eigentlich auf Port 80 sein. *


In der der httpd.conf  gibt es kein " müsste eigentlich ",
# z.B.
*Listen 192.168.1.2:80*
#
und was ist mit deinem Verzeichnisspfad in der httpd.conf ?
# z.B.
*DocumentRoot  "/apache/htdocs"*
#
*<Directory  "/apache/htdocs">*
#
da wo eben deine Dateien (html etc.) liegen.


----------



## ParadiseCity (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *# z.B.
> Listen 192.168.1.2:80
> *



Muss bei "Listen" die IP meines Routers eingetragen sein?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. Mai 2004)

Wohl eher deine IP oder? Aber gut wäre es wenn du uns mal zeigst was du da stehen hast.
Den Zusatz mit der IP braucht man eigentlich auch nicht, der Port alleine langt auch.


----------



## gothic ghost (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Muss bei "Listen" die IP meines Routers eingetragen sein? *


Die IP des Rechners wo der Apache drauf ist,
und das Listen mit der IP:80  hält Apache davon ab im Lan
nach anderen 80ziger Ports zu suchen bzw zu höhren.
Ansonsten, wie Thortsen schrieb, solltesten du mal deine httpd.conf  hier
anhängen sonst dauert es bis Ultimo wenn du Punkt für Punkt nachfragst.


----------



## ParadiseCity (26. Mai 2004)

HA! Jetzt funktionierts!  
Hab in der httpd.conf bei Listen die IP des Webservers angegeben.

Danke nochmal.....;-)


----------



## BugHunter (20. Juni 2004)

Muss bei Listen die lokale oder die externe IP rein?


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *
> Hab in der httpd.conf bei Listen die IP des Webservers angegeben.
> *



Beantwortet das deine Frage? Wenn nicht - mit IP des Webservers ist die lokale gemeint.


----------

